# HS520asa auger paddles OEM vs Stens



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Fella's glad I found this forum. My HS520 needs some new paddles, wear bar and belt . She's about 10 yrs old now and has been an awesome blower. 

I found when it comes to auger paddles that there are 2 options for replacements. OEM and Stens replacements. I researched online to see if I could find any differences between the two different parts and came up emptied handed. Good thing is I stumbled across this forum though !!!!!!

Called Jack's small engine which is a large internet seller and happens to be sorta local to me. After a phone call to them inquiring about the paddle's I was told they were identical but they only stocked the Stens, so I made the 40 min drive to pick my parts up.

They handed me the Stens paddles and I walked over to the HS520 on display and found the Stens were actually thinner (1/4" rubber) compared to the OEM paddles (3/8" rubber). Counter guy insisted they were exactly the same MANY times and even told me Stens makes them for Honda. I told him I didn't believe that and told him to go look at the difference between the floor model and the part on the counter. He still insisted they were the same(there not) and said he sells a ton of them.

BTW the cost was almost identical for either set. I believe the Stens cost them way less and they have a larger markup =( more profit) compared to them selling the OEM part. Just wanted to put this info out there for my fellow snow blowing enthusiast's.


----------



## caster (Mar 5, 2013)

*Replacement*

Thank you for the heads up, I was about to order a set now I have to look a little closer. Thanks again.


----------



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Well I was unable to find any supplier locally that stocked the factory paddles and I didn't want to use the Stens thinner units so I moved on to plan B.

I stopped by a local company that deals in rubber/conveyor belts (Baltimore Belting Co.) and snagged a piece of 3/8" belt made of the same material as the OEM paddles. Took it home and removed the old paddles and used them for templates. Found the dimensions of new paddles on the interweb and traced out patterns on rubber.


Cut everything out with my Beverly shear and cut holes with hole punch bits and installed the new paddles on the old girl. Turned out great was a fun project and cost me $5.30 !!!!! 


The Oem paddles as well as my NEW paddles if you study the pics, you will see the inner webbing is offset .Its 1/8" rubber then web then 1/4" rubber. The thicker section of rubber faces out . That's why the OEM sells right and left sides and they are different. The Stens units are 1/4" with the webbing centered between the rubber evenly and can be mounted on either side as they are the same. 

Here's some pics for ya.


----------



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Couple more pics 

Dimensions on new paddles are 2" x 5" and crescents are 11 7/16" x 1 7/8"


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Good job. Looks great. Maybe you can start a side business selling paddle kits.


----------



## caster (Mar 5, 2013)

I was looking for replacement paddles and got a shipment today, original size 3/8" rubber paddles. I ordered them from Mayberrys.com in New Jersey. Was very concerned about getting the wrong ones but Mayberrys had what I needed. Fast shipping excellent place to do business.


----------



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey caster looks like Mayberry's sells the correct units and doesn't try to pull a fast one on ya. I would of waited for factory replacements if it wasn't for the impending storm coming our way before the factory paddles would have got here. 

Didn't want to get caught with my pants down. Then when I found the belting locally I couldn't help myself I had to try to make them. I think it's called OCD !!!! 

I tried all the local Honda dealers and NO ONE had the factory paddles in stock . It was my fault I knew they needed replacing at the end of last season and the original paddles lasted about 10 years which I think it awesome. Md is a hit or miss snow state and this year it more hit then miss. I hope we get a monster snow, that way I can play with the HS928.


----------



## caster (Mar 5, 2013)

True, I got lucky thanks to you for the heads up and Mayberry's did save the day but the challenge of making your own is rewarding also. Really appreciate your advanced warning about replacement parts being inferior.


----------

